# Who else watches Mayo Chiki?



## Byronic Hero (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got caught up with it. It's entertaining, I wonder if it'll go for 26+ episodes.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 23, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Just got caught up with it. It's entertaining, *I wonder if it'll go for 26+ episodes*.


wikipedia says otherwise. It's supposed to be 13 episodes unless there's a sequel to it.

The anime's alright. I'm more into Natsume Yuujinchou San and Baka Test this season.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 23, 2011)

best anime (and hottest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) of the season


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mayo Chiki is ok but it's the multitude of hot female characters that makes the series worth watching.  It's a 13 ep series btw and I'm thinking of getting that Subaru figure soon, I was expecting her at first to be flatchested completely but boy she turn out to be a complete sexpot.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 23, 2011)

Well. In terms of comedy, Mayo Chiki clearly wins for this season i guess. But i would rather watch shows like Kamisama-dolls and Kamisama no memochou over this if i had to choose. And yeah im watching it and enjoying it =) Tiger & Bunny ended though. Now i just have to wait for the next season.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm watching but a few eps behind (Which I managed to do with almost close to everything this season it seems >_< ).  I like it, On one hand I'm disappointed to hear it's only going to be 13 eps but at least that's not something else to need to get through...


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 27, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I'm watching but a few eps behind (Which I managed to do with almost close to everything this season it seems >_< ).  I like it, On one hand I'm disappointed to hear it's only going to be 13 eps but at least that's not something else to need to get through...


Spoiler alert! Must have seen the latest episode of mayo chiki for this to not spoil


Spoiler



The kiss sealed the fact that they will be able to do a sequel


----------

